# Can neutored cats still get sexually excited?



## hav0k99 (May 19, 2004)

We have a spayed female cat and a neutored male. The male is always attacking the female cat. I can't figure out why but it's like he trys to tackle her. My wife says he's playing. But the female cats lets out these horrible shrieks. It drives me nuts. Can anyone shed some insight?

_Moderator's Edit: Title altered in deference to family friendlyiness - Empath_


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

sometimes males will mount females but they wont get anywhere.
i have 4 girls and 1 boy, one girl and they boy fight something terrible and its the girl who is screaming yet she goes back for more!

in many animals mounting the other for reasons other than mating is a sign of dominance.


----------



## hav0k99 (May 19, 2004)

Anyway to control this? It happens alot when male kitty is hungry or bored I guess.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Twinkie mounts sheepskin rugs and bears, not Sugar. He's to chicken for that but I'm not sure how to stop that kind of behavior though. At least with me, I can take away those things.


----------



## hav0k99 (May 19, 2004)

I just can't help it. But mounting to me seems sexual.


----------



## krazykat (May 26, 2003)

Yeah...that's weird. My cat is a neutered male. We got him neutered because he constantly mounted things (stuffed animals, towels, arms) and because he released that horrible smelling spray.
He doesn't spray anymore but he still mounts things...maybe its something more instinctive.


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

My neutered male mounts my pregnant female. He was biting her neck and everything. There for a minute I questioned whether the shelter had made a mistake when they said he was neutered! That's how convincing their act was. Everyone assured me that this was just part of dominating behavior and part of a cat's instinctive behavior. 
As far as stopping it...When we feel like Surfboard is being too rough all we have to do is raise our voice and say his name. He immediately lays down and starts grooming her. He's a sissy though and lives to please us (he thinks he's a dog!). We also use a water bottle to correct behavior. That works so well all we have to do is walk towards where it sits on the counter. They run for cover!!
In the end though, cats will be cats. If your female goes back for more then it seems like the feeling is mutual. Even though you don’t like, she might!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Mounting is typically a dominance behavior. However, even neutered animals can still produce a small amount of hormones and this can produce some sexual behavior, particularly if the animal was neutered later in life. A pregnant cat is a real hormone factory and it would not be surprising if neutered cats responded to that, since the response is hard-wired in the brain. 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

